# Can't play DVD-R on TV DVD player



## Albatross90 (Mar 25, 2007)

Hi. 
When I burn a movie or something to a DVD-R from a computer, it wont play on my TV DVD player. Also I'm not really sure if it has to be in avi format or dvd format. I use a Panasonic/JVC (2 players just different TVs) that play DVDs.


----------



## MysticEyes (Mar 30, 2002)

Time to start doing some research.

http://www.videohelp.com/


----------



## golddust (Jan 2, 2005)

Albatross90 said:


> Hi.
> When I burn a movie or something to a DVD-R from a computer, it wont play on my TV DVD player. Also I'm not really sure if it has to be in avi format or dvd format. I use a Panasonic/JVC (2 players just different TVs) that play DVDs.


If it's in .avi format, it won't play. If the DVD player is more than a couple of years old, it may not be capable of playing home-burned dvds.

I don't know how true this is, but I've recently heard that if you encode your home-burned dvds with divx or xvid that some players will handle it even if it is a .avi file. I haven't tried it yet myself, but it would be great if it is true. Although I understand you still need one of the newer players that will recognize the format.


----------



## MysticEyes (Mar 30, 2002)

golddust said:


> If it's in .avi format, it won't play. If the DVD player is more than a couple of years old, it may not be capable of playing home-burned dvds.
> 
> I don't know how true this is, but I've recently heard that if you encode your home-burned dvds with divx or xvid that some players will handle it even if it is a .avi file. *I haven't tried it yet myself, but it would be great if it is true.* Although I understand you still need one of the newer players that will recognize the format.


There are many Divx/Xvid capable players out there. But many still prefer the higher quality and versatility (menus, chapter stops, full frequency sound etc.) that true DVD spec movies provide, especially when high quality, tier one blanks can be had for 30 cents these days.


----------



## golddust (Jan 2, 2005)

MysticEyes said:


> There are many Divx/Xvid capable players out there. But many still prefer the higher quality and versatility (menus, chapter stops, full frequency sound etc.) that true DVD spec movies provide, especially when high quality, tier one blanks can be had for 30 cents these days.


I know the newer ones recognize the divx/xvid format (mine is just a little older - got it just before that capability came out), but what about applying that to avi files. Will those newer players recognize it without needing to convert to dvd? Like I said, I've heard it will work, but don't know of anyone who's actually tried it; and, right now that is the only thing that would induce me to replace my current player.


----------



## MysticEyes (Mar 30, 2002)

> I know the newer ones recognize the divx/xvid format (mine is just a little older - got it just before that capability came out), but what about applying that to avi files.


Your post is confusing. Most folks asking about AVIs these days ARE talking about Xvid/Divx files (usually downloaded *Xvids*). If you run a downloaded AVI through GSpot it will usually identify it as some flavor of Xvid.


----------



## gotrootdude (Feb 19, 2003)

I've got this divx/xvid player: http://www.thetechgeek.com/content/product.php?pid=25421&cid=627 with a USB port.

I use a USB external drive (160gb I picked up for $29AR) to store my backup movies in divx format, and they play fine on it (with the .avi extension). "Crunchie" automatically archives my MCE stuff into divx format, if I haven't watched it and deleted it already, and stores it on the drive.

I've got the DVD player installed in my wife's van, and we use the recordings to keep the kids occupied on trips.

I bought the player to replace an aging DVD player, that I flashed with sampo firmware to support a hard drive, that only played mpeg and mpeg2. I sold the old one for around $40 (with a laptop hard-drive already installed), the guy I sold it to is using it as a mp3 jukebox for his shop.


----------

